# Excel Tabelle mit WENN DANN Wenn bestimmtes Wort dann bestimmter Wert



## Benutzername (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mit Excel ein Bestellformular erstellen.
Wir haben 30 Artikel mit unterschiedlichen Farben und zu einigen Artikeln zwei Lieferanten mit unterschiedlichen Farbnummern.
Ich habe eine Tabelle wo alle Farben und Farbnummer drin stehen.

Jetzt soll in Tabelle1 folgendes stehen
Spalte A Menge, Spalte B Farbe, Spalte C Farbnummer1, Spalte D Farbnummer2

Da ich ja nicht weiß mit welcher Farbe die Kollegen anfangen steh ich vor der Frage mit welcher Formel muss ich dann wie arbeiten.

Ich habe es mit einer Farbe getestet da wusste ich ja wo der wert steht =WENN(B2="Grün";Tabelle2!C2;"x")
Aber in der Realität weiß ich es leider nicht.

Es müsste irgendwie sein wenn in Tabelle1 grün dann aus Tabelle2 zeile mit Grün Farbnummer 1 einsetzen, das ganze dann auch nochmal für Farbnummer 2.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mein Anliegen und könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Yaslaw (17. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du nur einen Wert suchen musst, dann geht das über Lookups (auf deutsch ev. Verweis() oder so ähnlich). 
Welchen weiss ich gerade nicht, da ich nur im äussersten Notfall mit Excel-Funktionen arbeite. Aber die F1-Hilfe kann dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Rhianna (17. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht hilft das


----------

